# Nearly hit a police car head on!



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Just got home from work and my heart is racing and I'm fuming! On the last bit of my drive home I drive through the town next to our village which is a 30mph zone. Now I always drive at or below 30mph as its a residential area with lots of children around and houses on the main road. So I'm driving along and there is a blind right hand bend infront with cars comming towards me on the other side. Suddenly I notice the cars on the opposite side moving over towards the kerb and an unmarked freelander with flashing blue lights and a marked car following are overtaking all the cars on the opposite side straddling the white line in the middle of the road. Because of the blind bend infront of me I had little time to react as its not what you expect to see comming at you. Anyway all I could do to avoid being hit by the cars was to hit the brakes and swerve towards the kerb. So I've now aged a few more years have just about stoped shaking and have a very badly kerbed front alloy wheel which I'm sure has damaged the kerb stone as there is dust from it on the alloy and the tyre.

Don't get me wrong I think the police and all emergency services do an amazing job and they could have been going to save someones life but they were so so close to having a full on head on collision with me it really was dangerious!

Anyway I carry on home and further down the road I see the local residents group who are volunteers with a speed gun. I asked the guy what they did and what they do with the info. They said that they do it for the police because of the danger of speeding motorists to the local residents and particularly the children. The guy then said to me without me asking "you never guess what two police cars one black and unmarked have just gone down here at 75mph which is the highest we have recorded!". "They were going way too fast what ever they were responding to it doesn't warrent 75 in a 30 zone no matter what it is". This was their words not mine.

So I'm left feeling pretty annoyed and with the police and am left with a trashed alloy that wasn't my fault. At the end of the day its only an alloy but had I not moved over that far it would have been the front of the car that would have been hit. I really feel like I want to make a complaint as I'm so annoyed by it and what could of happened. I'm not a do gooder who always complaines about things but I didn't ask for a near head on with a police car that has resulted in damage to my car.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

The muppet who pulled over to the curb on a blind bend to let a car through wasnt exactly thinking either. 

Forcing an overtaking car onto the wrong side of the road on a blind bend is not the best way to aid the emergency services.

I empathise with your curbed wheel however 

and as for the community speed gun things (we have something similar around here) they're typically a bunch of moaning of older folk who think 20mph on a straight open 40mph zone is a safe speed, they generally have little concept of speed or a safe speed for the road.

However not knowing the road you were on, I cant really comment on your situation.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

it would be worth reporting to the police complaints department, as 75mph does seem high in a 30 zone even if they are responding to an emergency.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

GR33N said:


> and as for the community speed gun things (we have something similar around here) they're typically a bunch of moaning of older folk who think 20mph on a straight open 40mph zone is a safe speed, they generally have little concept of speed or a safe speed for the road.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thats what I thought and thats why I finally decided to stop and ask them what they are down and what they do with the info. They are older people and volunteers and one was the relative of a child who was killed on the road by a speeding motorist. They log the speeds and record those over 40mph and they go onto a data base for 5 years. The police send out warning letters to repead offenders and this can lead to prosecution eventually. It does look like they are there as a deterrent rather than to make cash or get people in trouble so I guess I've changed my opinion of them.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

If you write to the Police outlining where and when exactly the incident ocurred, and the damage caused to your car, they should be sympathetic I would think. Those Police cars may well have dash cameras recording so it would be a simple matter to go through the footage for the evidence.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> If you write to the Police outlining where and when exactly the incident ocurred, and the damage caused to your car, they should be sympathetic I would think. Those Police cars may well have dash cameras recording so it would be a simple matter to go through the footage for the evidence.


I bet the expression on my face is a picture!!

Like I said I'm not a moaner and if they were going to save a live I'll just deal with it but if they were training or something I will not be pleased.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

tmitch45 said:


> Thats what I thought and thats why I finally decided to stop and ask them what they are down and what they do with the info. They are older people and volunteers and one was the relative of a child who was killed on the road by a speeding motorist. They log the speeds and record those over 40mph and they go onto a data base for 5 years. The police send out warning letters to repead offenders and this can lead to prosecution eventually. It does look like they are there as a deterrent rather than to make cash or get people in trouble so I guess I've changed my opinion of them.


Yeah I can only think of one place around here that does the community speed thing, but it was also my understanding that they passed the information onto the police and you got a warning letter (not that there'll be any consequence of it). I think its something to with them not being trained to use the speed gun and them not being calibrated as often as they should, however again, I may be wrong.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

GR33N said:


> Yeah I can only think of one place around here that does the community speed thing, but it was also my understanding that they passed the information onto the police and you got a warning letter (not that there'll be any consequence of it). I think its something to with them not being trained to use the speed gun and them not being calibrated as often as they should, however again, I may be wrong.


A driver cannot get a fine directly from the volunteers. Not sure about the speed gun but the guys did say to me that they have very specific training and have a specific set you rules and conditions which they have to use the radar gun i.e. they have to be in view of the public (not hiding), have high vis jackets on and be within a set distance of a 30mph sign.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

You get very good police drivers and you get some who really chance their luck.......

The local Q cars (bobbies rapid response) are bordering on suicidal they come past our house (30 limit) at pushing 70 most nights... thing is along the road there are 2 schools and 2 parks.. and a zebra crossing..

Witnessed one mental overtake by a police car on the zebra crossing line of cars and vans stopped both way parents with kids half way across and the police driver overtakes and uses the width of the crossing to cut back to the correct side of the road..... how he missed them i dont know he had blues on but no sirens...


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't know the road so should not really comment but Police response drivers are trained to 'take command of the road' - that often means planting their vehicle across the centre line but not on a blind bend.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I would report it, I know there was a similar thread a few weeks ago but what happened sounds downright dangerous.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> I would report it, I know there was a similar thread a few weeks ago but what happened sounds downright dangerous.


Like I said I'm not a complainer for the sake of it and I've calmed down now and am more rational than earlier but I have to say I'm a responsible driver and with a police driver comming at me at that speed around a blind bend was dangerious. Had I been a less experienced or older driver (in my 80's etc) I would not have had the reactions to avoid the police car and it would have been a right mess! Think I'll sleep on it before doing anything.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Did one or either have their sirens going at the time?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

neilos said:


> Did one or either have their sirens going at the time?


Their blue lights were flashing but no sirens but TBH I couldn't swear to the fact that there were no sirens.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not sure where in the country you are. It it should not matter. 

You have been involved in whats called a 'pol acc'. I doubt if the vehicle was on a training drive. The instructor would have pulled him off of the overtake a long way back from the bend. 

Do you think the police driver would have been aware of you hitting/mounting the kerb. If he had seen it he should have stopped. If he was not aware then he can carry on. 

Contact the force concerned. Give as much detail as you can. Make, model and of the VRM/reg you may have seen. 

Where there any independent witnesses? Someone in a garden may be?

Good luck.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> So I've now aged a few more years have just about stoped shaking and have a very badly kerbed front alloy wheel which I'm sure has damaged the kerb stone as there is dust from it on the alloy and the tyre.


**** man, is that both your front alloys now?!

75 in a 30 is ridiculous for the Police, as a few seconds rarely makes the difference for a Police call unlike an Ambulance or Fire, but then they're usually much better at making themselves heard/seen.

Hopefully they had a camera recording at the time.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> **** man, is that both your front alloys now?!
> 
> 75 in a 30 is ridiculous for the Police, as a few seconds rarely makes the difference for a Police call unlike an Ambulance or Fire, but then they're usually much better at making themselves heard/seen.
> 
> Hopefully they had a camera recording at the time.


No its the wifes fiesta st so its now matching with the mondeo! It least this should be cheaper to fix!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

iPlod999 said:


> I'm not sure where in the country you are. It it should not matter.
> 
> You have been involved in whats called a 'pol acc'. I doubt if the vehicle was on a training drive. The instructor would have pulled him off of the overtake a long way back from the bend.
> 
> ...


To be honest it all happened so fast all I can say for definate is both police cars had their blue lights on, the unmarked car was a Freelander and that they had been recorded at 75mph further up the road. I didn't stop as my contact with the kerb looked innocent as it was more a rub down the side of it and all the other traffic carried on. I've taken a pic of the alloy with the dust from the impact from the kerb stone over it and the tyre. Next time I drive past where it happens I will look if there are any contact marks or significant damage where I hit the kerb.

Whats strange is I've never seen a freelander as an unmarked police car and the marked car behind it was so close to it almost like it was chasing it which is why I wondered if it could be a training drive.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

If you were forced into the kerb with no other option to avoid a collision then I'd write a letter to the force concerned with as much detail as possible. If you overreacted and hit the kerb then I'd blame myself and move on. 

A close friend was recently doing his blue light training in a 7.5tn and showed me a video taken by the passenger last weekend. The amount of people that did something stupid when they saw the blue lights was unbelievable. Even more unbelievable was the amount of people that let the police escort through then pulled out an seemed to deliberately try to block him in his 7.5 tonner despite it also having blue lights etc.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Dude let's be honest. **** all is going to happen if you report it. It's going to get lost in a pile of paperwork, and you'll hear nothing back regarding it. It's something crap and unfortunately you're gonna need to put it down to a bad day. 

Right or wrong they look after their own. And you're stuck with a bill. Sad but true.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> If you were forced into the kerb with no other option to avoid a collision then I'd write a letter to the force concerned with as much detail as possible. If you overreacted and hit the kerb then I'd blame myself and move on.
> 
> A close friend was recently doing his blue light training in a 7.5tn and showed me a video taken by the passenger last weekend. The amount of people that did something stupid when they saw the blue lights was unbelievable. Even more unbelievable was the amount of people that let the police escort through then pulled out an seemed to deliberately try to block him in his 7.5 tonner despite it also having blue lights etc.


Fair point but it really was a case of doing what I did or get hit. I was so amazed that I didn't loose the wing mirror as it was.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Very similar thing happened me. Blind corner in a 40 police overtaking and I managed to get stopped without hitting the kerb.

I made a formal complaint and it took them 6 weeks just to take a statement from me and then 1 day to respond with they cant say who was driving the car (I got the reg number) so it can go no further. 

Complete waste of my time.

Hope you have better luck and can get your wheel sorted.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I curbed an alloy on my first car ( 205 ) whilst avoiding an Ambulance. I was annoyed at first, but if my action helped get them to a dying human, then it's not all bad. I would have refurbed it, but the car was only worth 67p.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Grommit said:


> Dude let's be honest. **** all is going to happen if you report it. It's going to get lost in a pile of paperwork, and you'll hear nothing back regarding it. It's something crap and unfortunately you're gonna need to put it down to a bad day.
> 
> Right or wrong they look after their own. And you're stuck with a bill. Sad but true.


Good old daily mail reader knows best.

Contact the force and go from there. Or better. If you know the station where they have come from. Pay a visit and ask for the Duty Inpector. Tomorrow at the same time, as the incident happened. The same team may be on.

From my driving training pursuit excercies are not carried out with marked and unmarked vehicles. Both unmarked and both without blues and twos.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> Because of the blind bend infront of me I had little time to react as its not *what you expect* to see comming at you.


Ok, the fact that the rozzer executed a bad maneuver isn't great, but should it really be the case that you wouldn't expect this kind of thing and plan for it?

Doesn't just happen with police vehicles, the number of times you see lgvs, cars, vans, whatever on the wrong side of the road around a blind corner.

I'm also wondering what would happen if you kept your position and just braked, then again, probably not a risk you really want to take.

Hope it gets sorted cheaply and easily though :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Its really hard to describe the bend TBH. Its in a sleepy small town with a 30 limit that most people respect. I know what you mean about stupid people overtaking down the middle of the road but but in the 18 year or driving this route this has never happened before with a civilian car as its just not a place you would ever ever expect to see a car comming towards you on the wrong side of the road. It is 100% not something you would be thinking might happen. If I'd just braked in the 'normal' road position we would have collided for sure.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I know people are saying 75 in a 30 is too fast which I do agree on but no one knows what the cars were responding too? Could of been armed response, a child kidnapping who knows! Sounds to me the drive being overtaken stopping near the blind bend has caused this situation.

From what I have heard from police officers I have spoken to if they witness an accident occur whilst responding to a 999 call, the call they are responding too is there priority and all they have to do is radio in any accident they see for another unit to deal with.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

It seems that the cars in front of the police cars stopped when they saw heard the cops coming but even so they should have been driving so that they could have pulled in if the road was not clear .
The standard of driving in this country is awful and the number of drivers who panic when an emergency vehicle catches up with them is amazing , they either stop immediatly or dont see /hear at all .and you can see the driver jump with when we pass them horns and lights on ,perhaps we need to teach people to drive to an advanced standard or teach them basic roadcraft and not just how to drive for 1 hour to pass the driving test .


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> Its really hard to describe the bend TBH. Its in a sleepy small town with a 30 limit that most people respect. I know what you mean about stupid people overtaking down the middle of the road but but in the 18 year or driving this route this has never happened before with a civilian car as its just not a place you would ever ever expect to see a car comming towards you on the wrong side of the road. It is 100% not something you would be thinking might happen. If I'd just braked in the 'normal' road position we would have collided for sure.


Just because it's never happened doesn't mean you shouldn't be expecting it.

Tbh I sometimes find myself getting a bit too familiar with a road, it's not a good thing.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Ok, the fact that the rozzer executed a bad maneuver isn't great, but should it really be the case that you wouldn't expect this kind of thing and plan for it?
> 
> Doesn't just happen with police vehicles, the number of times you see lgvs, cars, vans, whatever on the wrong side of the road around a blind corner.
> 
> ...


Thats not really the point though is it. Hand on heart how often do you expect some loony in a built up area, on a blind bend coming at you making you swerve and hit a curb, Very very rare. yes you should expect the un expected but if that was the case we would all drive round like miss daisy.

I fully support the eme services. BUT they have a duty of care at the same time, and i really think they take far to many risks in some cases. I remember going round a round about and just as i was about to go past the other junction to the round about there where two police cars doing at least 70, Sure he braked to about a cool 50 mph but if i was 2 ft more over the junction no way would he have had time to brake to a full stop. he was travelling that fast i only heard his siren at the last second which promted me to stop and quickly. I couldn't quite believe it.

I think they sometimes think they are on a race track and surely their main objective is to get to the destination as quickly and as SAFELY as possible.

In the OP post what if (god forbid) they did hit him head on, a car traveling at 70 and one at 30 it would have been very serious and that would have taken even more services away from the origonal call out.

in my eyes there really isnt an excuse for it and i think he should report it and if anything make that driver aware of his actions so he thinks again before tearing up in a 30 zone.

And it works both ways, even more so for someone with the power to have blue lights, and a siren on their car to expect the un expected. What if you had an old guy who was hard of hearing or a kid with no road sense, the amount of distance you cover at 70 and with people and moving obsticals about is suicide in my opinion. Surely they know full well what speed can do when the worst happens.

I read somewhere ages ago at the amount of people killed (including police etc) from bad manovours in cars. And 9 times out of 10 they where in the wrong and travelling far to fast for the conditions.

And just to add, i'am in no way against the police, i really don't know how they keep their cool with the litter feckers they have to deal with on a day to day basis.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

tmitch45 said:


> Their blue lights were flashing but no sirens but TBH I couldn't swear to the fact that there were no sirens.


Reason I ask is....

If they had the sirens going as well, and you make a complaint, you've probably not got a leg to stand on as you should of been anticipating that something "could" appear around the corner unexpectedly.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

neilos said:


> Reason I ask is....
> 
> If they had the sirens going as well, and you make a complaint, you've probably not got a leg to stand on as you should of been anticipating that something "could" appear around the corner unexpectedly.


At 70 mph they are travelling at a fair amount of ft per second, on a blind bend, no one could react quick enough without risking other people, he mounted a curb there could have been people waiting to cross the road, Nothing is so important, why risk x amount of peoples lives? and these sirens on the panda daily cars arn't that loud you wont hear them untill the last second again due to the speed they are travelling.


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok... So this situation that caused you to kerb your wheel, would have annoyed my greatly. It has nothing do do with speed, but the place where the driver carried out his overtake. 
I quite often travel at 70 in a 30 if responding to something that is serious, (in certain 30 zones not all) . 
Look at it this way, if that car had been responding to your house being burgled, or you being held at gun/knife point, would you be moaning? 

That said, there are some (actually quite a lot) of police drivers that are the worst drivers I've ever been in a car with. Some advanced drivers are the best I've ever been with. 

If this incident happened exactly as you say it did (and I mean exactly, not bigged up because you want to blame someone for kerbing your wheel) then you should go to the nearest ps and report it. I know people that have reported a stone cracking a windscreen because I have overtaken on the rough part of the road ! 

Just bear in mind, if you are going to report it, ensure you have full details of when / where and do not make stuff up to make it sound worse. If you "can't be sure" about something then leave it out. 

Some forces adopt a guide of 20mph above speed limit when responding but ultimately it's up to the driver to justify. 

Don't complain about the speed because that's not the issue, it's the manoeuvre and you can not prove how fast he was going but you can probably prove where it took place (from damage to kerb) 

Good luck and let us know how you get on. 

Which force area by the way


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

BeeDubz said:


> Ok... So this situation that caused you to kerb your wheel, would have annoyed my greatly. It has nothing do do with speed, but the place where the driver carried out his overtake.
> I quite often travel at 70 in a 30 if responding to something that is serious, (in certain 30 zones not all) .
> Look at it this way, if that car had been responding to your house being burgled, or you being held at gun/knife point, would you be moaning?
> 
> ...


speed is the issue, he was travelling far to fast for a blind bend. If he was driving to the situation then there might have been time for the op and the oncomming police cars to steer around the problem properly and safely.

Again iam not having a moan but i have seen some seriously bad driving and i couldn't give a monkeys about what its about ( prob some chav has stolen a twix lol) it's not worth the risk of other inocent people. Again what if his house was been robbed, and then he was hit head on and seriously injured? iam sure he wouldn't be too miffed about his house been burgled.

Now i know the police can do 70+ in a 30 that is fine but too the conditions.

I think anyone who wished to drive like that police or public, (as it is a choice) then they should have this motto drilled into them "its not if, its when". The way i look at it is, sure that copper could do that same monouver on a blind bend 1000 times, but that 1 time might turn out bad, and is it really worth the risk. And i'am not bothered about what they where responding too, id much rather the copper got there in one peice to fight another day.


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

I think that you mis understand or it didn't come across right, I am trying to say the OP has no idea and no proof how fast he was going , so it will not be a factor in his complaint because the officers will not get in trouble , but they will however get in trouble if they overtook in those circumstances . He can show where it occurred by where the damage to the kerb. If its on a blind bend, then they should fix his wheel . 

And.. Final point , I don't believe if you were waiting for police to attend , you would give a damn how they drove to get to you. You would only care if you got put in this position , it's human nature to feel like that if it was you on the receiving end of being forced off the road, I would !


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

BeeDubz said:


> I think that you mis understand or it didn't come across right, I am trying to say the OP has no idea and no proof how fast he was going , so it will not be a factor in his complaint because the officers will not get in trouble , but they will however get in trouble if they overtook in those circumstances . He can show where it occurred by where the damage to the kerb. If its on a blind bend, then they should fix his wheel .
> 
> And.. Final point , I don't believe if you were waiting for police to attend , you would give a damn how they drove to get to you. You would only care if you got put in this position , it's human nature to feel like that if it was you on the receiving end of being forced off the road, I would !


Sure he can't prove the exact speed but he can judge he was driving above the speed limit. I was hit by a driver doing 80mph but i didnt have a speed gun pointing at him, it was worked out by skid marks etc but i knew he was doing a damn site more than 30 mph.

I completely agree, but how bad would i feel knowing a copper who was on his way was killed, and killed a family on there hols just to get to me by driving like a loony on a blind bend. yes it's extreme way of thinking but these things do happen.


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

I know these things happen, I deal with them. I'm not sticking up for the idiots involved, I'm just trying to point out the best way for him to go about complaining . Going in all guns blazing saying they were travelling at x mph etc, won't get him anywhere. 

Going in and saying, he understands they were doing an important job eyc, but they put him in a situation where it was be killed or damage his car, I'm sure they will help. 

Don't think for one minute I'm saying what they did , if it's true, was right !


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

BeeDubz said:


> I know these things happen, I deal with them. I'm not sticking up for the idiots involved, I'm just trying to point out the best way for him to go about complaining . Going in all guns blazing saying they were travelling at x mph etc, won't get him anywhere.
> 
> Going in and saying, he understands they were doing an important job eyc, but they put him in a situation where it was be killed or damage his car, I'm sure they will help.
> 
> Don't think for one minute I'm saying what they did , if it's true, was right !


yeah thats cool beans bud, iam not saying that either. and nope i didn't get the impression or pointing out that you agree :thumb:

and your second point is my point. under no situation is it worth risking other peoples lives.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> Reason I ask is....
> 
> If they had the sirens going as well, and you make a complaint, you've probably not got a leg to stand on as you should of been anticipating that something "could" appear around the corner unexpectedly.


This is the point, whether there are sirens or not though imo :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> At 70 mph they are travelling at a fair amount of ft per second, on a blind bend, no one could react quick enough without risking other people, he mounted a curb there could have been people waiting to cross the road, Nothing is so important, why risk x amount of peoples lives? and these sirens on the panda daily cars arn't that loud you wont hear them untill the last second again due to the speed they are travelling.


You should be able to brake to a stop in the distance you can see in front of you, if you're at a dead stop there's nothing else you can do anyway.

This is all assuming they were doing 70, wasn't the speed taken further down the road? I'd be stunned if a freelander could make it at 70 round a blind bend.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> You should be able to brake to a stop in the distance you can see in front of you, if you're at a dead stop there's nothing else you can do anyway.
> 
> This is all assuming they were doing 70, wasn't the speed taken further down the road? I'd be stunned if a freelander could make it at 70 round a blind bend.


blind bend doesnt mean sharp bend doesn it?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

From what i have seen in blue light training guides the drivers approaching traffic from behind on approach to a bend are supposed to "hang back" this has 3 main advantages....

Mr smith dawdling home at the speed limit is not unduly pressured into braking hard in a bend and therefore not risking panic / loosing control or stopping and causing an obstruction but gives them time (in theory to clear the bend and stop / pull over in a safe place

subsequently this avoids needing the blue light vehicle to also slow down / brake whilst cornering altering vehicles ihnerent stability allowing the driver to adjust his speed, position and gearing prior to the bend so he/she is able to safely accelerate past once the road straightens out 

and finally allows the emergency vehicle to stay on the correct side of the road..........





I had an Police traffic car come up behind me a couple of years ago negotiating a series of bends which are blind and double white lines.... He dropped back as he did so i sped up the bends are blind to overtake but "safe" at the limit and beyond (Dry warm day) as soon as you clear the bends there is a large farm entrance which i signalled into and he came past with a yelp of the siren huge thumbs up and a wave from the co driver....

likewise i have seen some total moron who was behind me initally i clocked an ambulance behind him / her and pulled into a bus stop the Micra overtakes me gets to the bend with the ambulance now right up its back end and they just stopped on a blind bend and refused to move :wall:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> blind bend doesnt mean sharp bend doesn it?


Going to have to be quite a gentle bend for a freelander to go round it at 70. If it's that gentle, no doubt there'll be some visibility before.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Going to have to be quite a gentle bend for a freelander to go round it at 70. If it's that gentle, no doubt there'll be some visibility before.


Lol ok then


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

None of us were there so who are we to judge or make/imagine up what happened? The OP has been given advice from someone in the police force about the best way to approach the issue should he wish to make a complaint. End of thread I say.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ian-83 said:


> None of us were there so who are we to judge or make/imagine up what happened? The OP has been given advice from someone in the police force about the best way to approach the issue should he wish to make a complaint. End of thread I say.


Ok mod. No wait your not a mod. Forgot this forum was about discussion and opinion. Thanks for your contribution


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Any update from the OP?


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Ok mod. No wait your not a mod. Forgot this forum was about discussion and opinion. Thanks for your contribution


Bored of reading you arguing black is blue when you weren't even there your not having a discussion you seem to me to be moaning about the police force and how they drive in general! There is more people on the roads who drive worse than police drivers. Try commuting on the A14 everyday!


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

Interested to know how OP got on? Have you spoke to the force? Let us know


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ian-83 said:


> Bored of reading you arguing black is blue when you weren't even there your not having a discussion you seem to me to be moaning about the police force and how they drive in general! There is more people on the roads who drive worse than police drivers. Try commuting on the A14 everyday!


Lol contradiction to the max lol if you dont like don't read n don't comment. Simples


----------

